# Kimble county hunters



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone hunt near Kimble county that would like to share pics of animals taken around the area? Would like an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Jeepmanmc (May 20, 2014)

I don't have any pictures handy but we hunt just south of Junction and we have a good herd of Axis and quite a few Sikas also. Our Whitetails are small like most in the area. We got the grass lease about 10 years ago so no more cows. the Axis numbers increased after that.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Our lease straddles Kimble and Mason counties. Here are a few pics.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

There are axis, sika, auodad, turkey, pigs apparently on this place. Axis are plentiful according to the land owner.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Visit a neighbor and ask if those animals are present. It's not as if a landowner would lie to fill an opening or something:idea:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Visit a neighbor and ask if those animals are present. It's not as if a landowner would lie to fill an opening or something:idea:


A few of my buds have already been up there and seen a lot of axis, whitetail and turkey. I will see if there is anyone else when I get there :headknock


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

It just depends on the neighbors there for WT if it is not a big plot of managed land. iI it is near running water, the Axis will be there.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> A few of my buds have already been up there and seen a lot of axis, whitetail and turkey. I will see if there is anyone else when I get there :headknock


then :headknock: yourself out then. don't ask for opinions or help and then dismiss them because you're obviously dumb enough to make your own mistakes. I merely tried to provide a means to look at it subjectively, AND, to investigate it.
good luck, I hope it's everything the LO say it is.


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

Some I killed on a lease on Cleo road about 4yrs. ago. Never know what you might see out there. Northwest of Junction about 5 miles.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> then :headknock: yourself out then. don't ask for opinions or help and then dismiss them because you're obviously dumb enough to make your own mistakes. I merely tried to provide a means to look at it subjectively, AND, to investigate it.
> good luck, I hope it's everything the LO say it is.


I didnt ask for opinions. I asked for pics of game killed in the area. Check your reading comprehension skills. . Grumpy.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

porkrind said:


> Some I killed on a lease on Cleo road about 4yrs. ago. Never know what you might see out there. Northwest of Junction about 5 miles.


Nice animals. This place is south of roosevelt.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Nice animals. This place is south of roosevelt.


Back towards the river is a very nice location. That's a long drive though.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> That's a long drive though.


X2, hopefully the lego mobile will be up to it.

SWS, how did it go at PPL?


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

porkrind said:


> Some I killed on a lease on Cleo road about 4yrs. ago. Never know what you might see out there. Northwest of Junction about 5 miles.


Did you hunt the Mudge ranch?


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I hunted off Cleo Rd for 16 years my last year was 2002. That was the best place I ever hunted in the hill country. I don't have any pictures with me but we will killed some good deer.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> X2, hopefully the lego mobile will be up to it.
> 
> SWS, how did it go at PPL?


I ended up going with an individual. Should pick it up today or tomorrow


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> I ended up going with an individual. Should pick it up today or tomorrow


Good deal.:cheers:


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*We have lots of Axis on our place.*

Here are a couple pictures from our place in the last few months.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Nice animals.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Very nice axis


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

It was the Bolt Ranch.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

You made it out there yet SWS?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Went out this weekend. Got the camper set up. Picked out a spot. Saw whitetail, turkey, and axis. Some nice black buck on the neighboring property. Not a ton but all in the heat of the day. Really nice property Land owners were there getting our electric and water ran to our camp site. Should be done by the next time I go up. Got to build a ground blind and get a good feeder. The rest of the stuff I have at my other lease that I am getting off of. Got about two full weekends of work to do and I should be set up.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Anyone hunt near Kimble county that would like to share pics of animals taken around the area? Would like an idea of what to expect.


Over in Gillespie county
Near E Rock


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

chrigging said:


> Did you hunt the Mudge ranch?


STAY AWAY from the above mentioned ranch. I grew up hunting a ranch next door to them. Very sad the things I witnessed from them. It is a family friend's ranch and I have hunted there since I was 7.

I now hunt a little piece of heaven in London. Plenty of Axis & WT and right on the Llano River. Only thing is that we have not seen any piggies.

Love Kimble County and can't see myself hunting anywhere else.


----------



## Payne346 (Jun 14, 2014)

Boomhauer75, I hunt on the Mudge ranch. This will be my second year. Your not the first person I have heard say that. Could you elaborate? I am curious to hear your comments. Thanks.


----------



## Shorty Bang Bang (May 6, 2005)

I used to hunt on another ranch that was run by the same landowner as the Bolt ranch. If talk to Ward, tell him Len said hello. He used to show us pictures of some of the animals taken off the Bolt ranch. There were some nice WT and axis taken off there. I hunted on one of his ranches on FM 385 between Junction and London. I now hunt on a place close to Menard.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Payne346 said:


> Boomhauer75, I hunt on the Mudge ranch. This will be my second year. Your not the first person I have heard say that. Could you elaborate? I am curious to hear your comments. Thanks.


If you are on your 2nd year then I will consider you too be lucky. This is a public forum and I will not go into detail but in my 30 years of hunting next door to their hunters camp and the conversations I had with the hunters was sad to say the least. I could hear the arguing from my deer stand.ðŸ˜¡


----------

